# Mozart Symphonies



## coolerbob (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi everyone!
Thanks so much for your help here:
http://www.talkclassical.com/2365-baroque-music.html

My next project is finding the best recording(s) of Mozart's Symphonies. 
Anyone know much about that?


----------



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

John Eliot Gardiner's recording of #38 'Prague' is magnificent. You really appreciate the heroic nature of the work and the tympani is wonderfully defined.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

The late symphonies are given an amazing account by Karl Böhm (DG). He's an old master (like Karajan) who really knows his onions when it comes to German/Austrian classical.


----------

